# Odor In Freezer!



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Sooo, my friends Dave and Patti went camping about a month ago. When they got home ,they each thought the other cleaned out the freezer before turning it off. Well, there was package of meat in there. Apparently the smell is pretty bad! Poor Patti has scrubbed and tried every trick she can think of, but the smell remains. Suggestions???


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

The same thing happened to us in a spare refrigerator we have in the house - we used lots and lots of baking soda - it will take time......


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

I have heard you can put a few pounds of charcoal in the freezer and check back in a week or so.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

How about lots of Odor Eaters. At this point i can't hurt.

good luck, kevin


----------



## Lacy286 (Apr 15, 2010)

All of the above, and also leave a dish of vinegar in there. Also, wipe everything down with vinegar and let it dry. That, charcoal, baking soda, and time..........it'll get better but there isn't an overnight cure


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I second the baking soda and vinegar, maybe even combining to clean. I clean a lot with the combination. Sprinkle baking soda and then have straight vinegar in a spray bottle and spray and wipe with a sponge. It cuts grease better than cleaners and gets rid of odors. I plan on that being my main cleaner for inside the OB as it is at home. It cleans drains without chemicals.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Trade it in.

John


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Just and idea. Spray the inside of the freezer with fabreeze, although I don't know which smell is worse, the fabreeze or the meat. Let it soak up all the stink and then clean out the freezer with bleach or other cleaner. I have had good luck with using simple green to get rid of smells too.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

johnp said:


> Trade it in.
> 
> John


Always thinking John!!!









Seriously, Baking soda has eliminated all odors in our freezer. For a tough job like that, dump it into some open containers to maximize the surface area exposed to the air.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

I am suprised no one has said Bleach yet. Is there a reason not to use it? If it smells that bad, Bleach will KILL the odor with no problem. I used to work in the restaurant business, and when our grease dumpster got dumped, the smell was so bad, the entire downwind neighborhood would complain. So every time it got dumped, we would poor a gallon of bleach in there and vuala, the odor was immediately non-existant.

We also poored it down the drain before cleaning out the grease traps. Talk about an awful smell. It would kill it, no problem.

I should add, don't use the recomended amount 1/4 cup per gallon. Use a much stronger solution.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

thefulminator said:


> Just and idea. Spray the inside of the freezer with fabreeze, although I don't know which smell is worse, the fabreeze or the meat. Let it soak up all the stink and then clean out the freezer with *bleach* or other cleaner. I have had good luck with using simple green to get rid of smells too.


I did.


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

OOPS, Didn't see that.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I had the same thing happen and cleaned it out with clorox cleaner a couple of times, left it open to get it dried out good then used baking soda. Charcoal would work good, or even go to a pet store and get some activated carbon. Thank goodness most new plastics don't absorb odors like older plastic did, so will eventually get cleared of the odor.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

johnp said:


> Trade it in.
> 
> John


Now we know the REAL reason you keep getting new RVs every couple years!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Camping Fan said:


> Trade it in.
> 
> John


Now we know the REAL reason you keep getting new RVs every couple years!















[/quote]

This was going to be my comment!!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

ember said:


> Trade it in.
> 
> John


Now we know the REAL reason you keep getting new RVs every couple years!















[/quote]

This was going to be my comment!!
[/quote]

Not feeling the love people.
I used to look for any excuse to upgrade. 
All done with that.
John


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

johnp said:


> Trade it in.
> 
> John


Now we know the REAL reason you keep getting new RVs every couple years!















[/quote]

This was going to be my comment!!
[/quote]

Not feeling the love people.
I used to look for any excuse to upgrade. 
All done with that.
John
[/quote]
now, now. You can always change your style!


----------

